# 1991 GT team Avalanche All Terra



## Peppe1969 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there..

was wondering how much she is worth if i decided to sell her??

1991 GT AVALANCHE TEAM EDITION (white with black flecks to frame and stem )

Large frame

standard apart from a WTB seat Bar Ends and Rock Shox Indy C Forks but still have original forks in the garage..

Prestige MTB CR-MO double butted tubes.... tange

Shimano Deore DX front and back derailleurs

Shimano Deore XT Shifters

Shimano SLR Plus Brakes

Shimano Deore Crank

Still got cage water bottle and toe straps...

Would be great if you could help me on price..
The bike is in good condition to say its 20 years old

Thanks... Peppe... UK


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

See stickies at top of forum Peppe.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

He's from the UK
cut him some slack


----------



## thwang-01 (Jul 5, 2008)

peppe stick it on retrobike


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Peppe1969 said:


> Hi there..
> 
> was wondering how much she is worth if i decided to sell her??
> 
> ...


I think you will be discouraged on the prices Avalanches bring here , at least I was. In fact after seeing a nice frame/fork go for $45.00 on EbayI decided to keep mine as it surely is worth more to me than the market price. Ride it or trade it for your size if that is the issue.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Are you sure it's a Team? Your description (white w/black flecks, DX/XT mix) sounds like the '91 Avalanche. And I would definitely recommend putting the original fork back on before trying to sell it.

FWIW, I recently sold my '91 Team Avalanche for $300. But I was able to wait for the right buyer to come along--it took several times of re-listing on my local (Philadelphia) Craigslist. I did receive several inquiries from Europe, they seem to generate lots of interest there.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Peppe we need pics bro, can you post some up? The 91 Team Avalanche wa only made in the Midnight Aurora color. Yours is either an Avalanche or an earlier Team Avalanche.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

I do believe this is the bike.
HERE


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

That's a 91 Avalanche in Daktari White, the model below the Team Avalanche.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice looking bike, always one of my favourites.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

...but in that state it isn't worth half what the gorgeous one up thread is.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

In fact it's worth 89 British pounds, condition aside that's pretty cheap for a Prestige frame bike. Buyer is happy I'm sure. Seller probably not so much.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> ...but in that state it isn't worth half what the gorgeous one up thread is.


Should look more like this?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> In fact it's worth 89 British pounds, condition aside that's pretty cheap for a Prestige frame bike. Buyer is happy I'm sure. Seller probably not so much.


Cool---totally called it


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Buyer just messaged me and is happy, as seller has original fork and saddle so the bike is pretty much original then.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Should look more like this?


Just looking at that makes me want to go ride - I gave mine to my brother 10+ years ago - i should e-mail him.


----------

